
Ubuntu and Debian's special relationship - sant0sk1
http://www.h-online.com/open/Health-Check-Ubuntu-and-Debian-s-special-relationship--/features/113260/0
======
erlanger
_"Ubuntu is based on a snapshot of the "unstable" tree of Debian, which is
merged into Ubuntu's current code release every six months.

Ubuntu is Debian unstable with some of the rough edges smoothed over"_

I'd say that Ubuntu is more of a fork of debian/testing than debian/sid. The
only serious Sid distro I know of is Sidux.

